# Da thuộc là gì ? Tìm hiểu quy trình thuộc da nguyên tấm



## toilaaido (28/12/21)

Da thuộc là gì ? Tìm hiểu quy trình thuộc da nguyên tấm Da sản xuất từ những con vật bị giết lấy thịt như: da Bò, Trâu, Dê, Cừu non, Nai, cá Sấu, Đà Điểu và điều này được thực hiện tại các xưởng thuộc da hoặc các công ty sản xuất da thuộc với mục đích ban đầu vì họ không muốn vứt bỏ đi lớp da này vì thế công ty sản xuất sổ tay da họ tìm mọi cách để tận dụng nhằm tái sử dụng nó. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da thuộc là gì – Bước 1: Đầu tiên, tấm da sẽ được cắt ra làm đôi bằng cách đặt trong cty sản xuất sổ bìa da1 tấm khung gỗ dài được đánh dấu với 1 mã hiệu nhất định. Sau đó, da tấm nguyên sẽ được cắt ra làm 2 để dễ dàng trong các thao tác tiếp theo. Trong các thời kỳ đầu tiên, các tấm da sau khi được cắt đôi và ký hiệu sẽ được lần lượt phân làm các nhóm, Mỗi nhóm sẽ khoảng 100 tấm tiến hành bỏ vào máy trộn để loại bỏ triệt để hoàn toàn bộ lông trên lớp bề mặt, ngoài ra quá trình xử lý được cho thêm nước, tổ hợp Sô Đa và lượng Vôi, nhóm hoá chất này có tác dụng triệt da rất hữu hiệu và kết quả thành phẩm sẽ là tấm da nguyên sạch bề mặt lông và chuẩn bị cho công đoạn “ Thuộc Da “. Giai đoạn này sẽ yêu cầu khá cao trong việc người công nhân phải thuần thục tay nghề để loại bỏ các lớp thịt, mỡ và 1 dịch dung để giúp cho các loại hoá chất có thể dễ dàng thấm sâu và tấm da ở giai đoạn “ Thuộc Da ”. Tới đây có nhiều bạn sẽ thắc mắc “ Da thuộc là gì “ sau lại còn có “ Thuộc Da là gì nữa “ nó khác nhau à!!!!! Mình đã có nói ở phần phía trên, Chúng ta không nhầm lẫn giữa qui trình xử lý gọi lạ “ Thuộc da “ và Dạng vật liệu bền dẻo được tạo ra trong quá trình “ Thuộc Da “ là “ Da Thuộc “ Da thuộc là gì – Bước 2: 2. Tiếp tục, các tấm da được đưa vào máy ép để da đạt độ mỏng cần thiết, các phần da còn lại sẽ được tái chế là da cán. Trong suốt quy trình này, người công nhân phải luôn kiểm tra liên tục các chi tiết để đảm bảo độ mỏng đủ tiêu chuẩn, sự sai sót trong quá trình này rất dễ khiến 1 công ty chịu trách nhiệm lớn khi giao hàng không đủ phẩm chất cũng như yêu cầu sản phẩm chất lượng của khách hàng. Da thuộc là gì Da thuộc là gì – Bước 3: Tiếp theo, Da được đưa tiếp lại vào trong máy trộn lần 2 với nguyên liệu là hỗn hợp lá rau, nhựa cây và nước, Thuốc nhuộm cũng sẽ được cho vào để cho da có khả năng chống nước. Thời gian xử lý ở khâu này cũng nhanh hơn và cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn nhiều so với lần đầu tiền. Bột mịn sẽ được tráng lên bề mặt da ngay sau đó, nhằm tạo lớp dính dán da vào bề mặt kính và tất nhiên lớp kính này cũng đã được tráng 1 lớp bột tương tự. Da sẽ được đưa vào lò sấy khô. Da thuộc là gì – Lưu ý: Phải luôn giữ nhiệt độ ở mức độ vừa phải để tránh bị co quánh, quăn góc. Và sau từ 4 – 6 tiếng, Da sẽ được lấy ra 1 cách dễ dàng tiến hành phun sơn theo ý muốn và đánh bóng bằng máy. Quá trình này giúp cho mặt da sáng hơn cũng như đều hơn ở các lớp mặt. Tuy nhiên, máy đánh không được quá mạnh hoặc cứng rất dễ khiến da bị rách, hư hỏng. Tới đây thì chúng ta đã hiểu ra được việc tạo ra 1 tấm da nguyên chất thật không hề dễ dàng 1 tý nào cả, Từng công đoạn đều đòi hỏi sự tỉ mỉ, sổ tay bìa da tp hcmcần cù và hết lòng vì công việc của mỗi người công nhân ngành công nghiệp da thuộc. Công đoạn sản xuất đã phức tạp như vậy, thì ở dưới đây mình tiếp tục chia sẽ với các bạn các loại thuộc thường gặp, cách nhận biết các loại da, cách phân biệt da thật và da giả cùng với những đặc điểm đặc trưng về nó.


----------

